# I got my samples in from Peak. Has anyone soaped.....



## Lbrown123 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have :
Raspberry Truffle- does this discolor? The reviews are mixed. Love!
Birthday cake- OOB YUM!
Stargazer lily- I really like but bet it moves fast
Strawberry OOB like cough syrup so I will test a small batch 
Spiced Cranberry- OOB all I smell is sweet which may work
Coconut Lime Verbena OOB it's nice
Wild Raspberry-OOB nice enough to use! Lol!
Sunflower- smells like fresh linen somewhat 
Coconut milk- got to test somewhere I saw a post that this one stuck

I am not hungry it's OK I ordered these for V-day or Easter soaps


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2015)

Raspberry Truffle, Strawberry and Wild Raspberry sound great for Valentine's Day.  Any fragrance that contains vanilla tends to discolor, so my suggestion is to check the vanilla content if the Birthday Cake & Raspberry Truffle.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 8, 2015)

I love the Wild Raspberry. It's a little sweet for me to use by itself, but I love it as a blender to balance out my strong earthy/antiseptic EO's.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Jan 9, 2015)

I could not find any information on the fragrances except the reviews. I looked but I'm apparently website challenged. No vanilla content nothing. Is there a secret door to get the vanilla content on the website?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 9, 2015)

The only scent on your list that I've tried is coconut milk which I have re-ordered several times in large bottles. I don't like it by itself because it doesn't smell very coconut-ish to me, but it's a great mixer. I mix it with citrus and mint and it adds a vanilla sweetness and creaminess without adding brown. It's the only "coconut" I've tried which doesn't discolor. It's even good to mix 50/50 with vanilla to lessen the brown.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 9, 2015)

I love the Spiced Cranberry.  It's sweet, but with a cranberry kick.  Don't really get any spices out of it, but it's very popular.  I didn't like coconut milk at all.  It cured out as a generic sweet smell.


----------



## newbie (Jan 10, 2015)

Many of the scents you got have been reviewed on our spreadsheet. Hopefully it will be helpful to you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UVFTXY5M2o4MVRMZm4wdFE&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## cerelife (Jan 12, 2015)

Raspberry Truffle is one of my faves from Peak, but it does discolor to a deep brown. Personally I like this as it seems fitting to the name/scent, and I swirl with a deep red mica (Ruby Red from Conservatorie) and I LOVE it!


----------

